# Something Worth Mentioning



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I bought a couple wedges from one of the big national golf chains. I bought them last Tuesday morning and not wishing to get up to go for my wallet, I just used Paypal to pay for them. My Paypal account is tied to the same American Express card I would have used if I had called the order in.

It's now Sunday and the order still has not shipped. They claim it will leave tomorrow and arrive on Tuesday. (They are also in Florida, so ground service arrives overnight)

The reason they gave me is that Paypal takes 3-4 days to pay them, discounts the payment and they don't give those orders priority. In other words, even though my Paypal account showed it paid by midnight Tuesday and my credit card showed it paid at the same time, the company didn't act on my order for 6 days. That's presuming they do ship it tomorrow. If they don't, it would be counter productive to cancel it because the other big name companies don't have these wedges in stock and everything on ebay is much more expensive.

I guess the lesson to be learned is, if you use Paypal to pay the retailers, be prepared to wait a long time for your goods to arrive. Or, use the same credit card you would have tied to Paypal and avoid Paypal being in the middle of it.

I should have had my new wedges last Thursday at the latest. Instead, I will have played 2 rounds without them.

Rant over!


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

DennisM said:


> I bought a couple wedges from one of the big national golf chains. I bought them last Tuesday morning and not wishing to get up to go for my wallet, I just used Paypal to pay for them. My Paypal account is tied to the same American Express card I would have used if I had called the order in.
> 
> It's now Sunday and the order still has not shipped. They claim it will leave tomorrow and arrive on Tuesday. (They are also in Florida, so ground service arrives overnight)
> 
> ...


That retailer is not telling the whole truth. I've had a PayPal account for several years now, and I make a point of looking for online sellers who have that payment option available. That way I don't have to spread my credit card information around the internet any more than necessary. I have gotten 2 day shipping using PayPal merchants. I've literally gotten a shipping confirmation email the same day I put in the order, so either they don't wait for PayPal to send the funds because they know that they will be paid, or they do get paid promptly and the retailer you went through is simply dumping on his customers. 

If he doesn't like PayPal's policies, then he doesn't have to use them. Blaming it on PayPal is a copout.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Good to hear from you Rick are you back in the high country?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Rick - My experience has been similar to yours and I've been highly suspicious of their reply. If anyone else had these wedges, I would have cancelled the order long ago. I have a very low tolerance for BS from people who are getting my money against extremely stiff competition.

I'm going to check our catalogs at the pro shop today and if those wedges are available through us, it will be close enough to the price from the store where I shopped that I'll cancel the order and just buy them through my own shop. It will be simply a moral issue because I'll wait even longer, but I'm really tired of BS.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

broken tee said:


> Good to hear from you Rick are you back in the high country?


Um, no. There is no "back" for us. We burned our bridges. I'll be back to Colorado for a visit and golf in August, but we live down here year round.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I think you to row over to Miami and learn how to play golf with Dennis

go ahead yell at me:laugh:


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Fourputt said:


> That retailer is not telling the whole truth. I've had a PayPal account for several years now, and I make a point of looking for online sellers who have that payment option available. That way I don't have to spread my credit card information around the internet any more than necessary. I have gotten 2 day shipping using PayPal merchants. I've literally gotten a shipping confirmation email the same day I put in the order, so either they don't wait for PayPal to send the funds because they know that they will be paid, or they do get paid promptly and the retailer you went through is simply dumping on his customers.
> 
> If he doesn't like PayPal's policies, then he doesn't have to use them. Blaming it on PayPal is a copout.


I agree with you 100%. I use paypal quite frequently, and never have had that problem. I would blame the shipper before I would blame Paypal.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Rick - Don't row over to visit yet. I'd rather you meet me in a better mood.

I still haven't had any communication from the seller, whose identity I was originally not going to mention, but now, I'm so tired of catching them in lies I will tell everyone it's Edwin Watts online.

I have still not received any communication to say the goods shipped, but one guy now tells me 2 of the 3 wedges did. Not only did they not ship by the weekend so they would arrive here by today like I was promised, they are apparently not going to arrive here until Wednesday now. They are coming from Ft. Walton Beach, Florida, which I have shipped to before and I know ground service only takes overnight. I don't think the wedges were shipped today either and I have already cancelled the lob wedge that is still outstanding.

I'm not usually someone who complains, but I probably did over $3000 in business with Watts in the past year. They are definitely going to hear about this mess.

And Paypal, where it took 45 minutes to get a human being on the phone, swears the money was transferred to Edwin Watts on the 19th when it came from my account. American Express said they have never known Paypal transfers to take more than 24 hours from the card to Paypal to the retailer.

I told the EW rep on the phone that this was ridiculous and if the wedges didn't arrive tomorrow morning on overnight service, I would consider refusing the order when it got here.

Let's see what they do now.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Go guy!!!! Give 'm what for!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

With still no email about shipping, I called EW again this morning. This time, the guy gave me shipping information for all 3 wedges coming in two different shipments from different places.

Here's the thing. Yesterday I was told the gap and sand wedge had shipped, but the lob wedge was on backorder. I canceled the lob wedge. Somehow, it still shipped long after I canceled it.

Today, given the tracking info by phone, it's obvious the orders weren't shipped until late last night. I don't think they reacted to my order until I raised hell yesterday.

Where one of the guys at EW blamed the delay on Paypal before, the guy today doesn't see anything like that and admitted EW was paid on the 19th, just like my American Express card and Paypal account show. This guy blames it on them messing up with new computer software.

I give up. When the wedges arrive tomorrow, I'll stick them in the bag, but believe me, I'll think twice before I ever order anything else from Edwin Watts unless I go into a store and can take it home with me.

In the meantime, Callaway Preowned got an order from me for a driver. They shipped it the day the order was placed and that order wasn't made until 2 PM. From Austin, Texas, it's only taking 2 days, the same amount of time EW is taking from right here in the state of Florida. 

If I get to play later, I feel sorry for whatever golf balls I hit. Those poor Titleists are really going to wonder what I'm mad at.


----------

